# vidět až do pat



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
Vidět někoho až do pat: je to idiomatický výraz?

"Viděl jí až do pat"

Děkuju


----------



## cajzl

Ano, je, ale se žaludkem.

"vidět někomu (až) do žaludku" - znát něčí myšlenky/předvídat něčí úmysly


----------



## parolearruffate

Ah ok děkuju


----------



## winpoj

Zdar,

" Vidět někoMU až do pat: je to idiomatický výraz?"

Já bych řekl, že není (i když neznám dokonale jazykové prostředky ze všech koutů naší země).

Nicméně to vypadá jako variace na idiomatické obraty. Říkáme např. "vidět někomu až do ledví", což znamená prohlédnout daného člověka skrz naskrz - vědět jasně, co si myslí a co cítí.
Současně existuje obrat "od hlavy až po paty", což znamená celé tělo nebo celého člověka.

Z toho je myslím celkový význam poměrně jasný.


----------

